

A Few Easy Ones from Raymond Smullyan - bdfh42
http://weblog.raganwald.com/2008/05/few-easy-ones-from-raymond-smullyan.html

======
stcredzero
One of Raymond Smullyan's best contriubtions is his allegory "Planet Without
Laughter"

<http://www-cs-faculty.stanford.edu/~knuth/smullyan.html>

I like things that encourage people to expand and/or examine their world
views.

------
edw519
If my boss saw me on Hacker News for 3 hours trying to solve this puzzle and
said, "I forgot to take my Xanax this morning, I never lie, and all the other
programmers are working hard, therefore you're fired," would that make him
insane?

~~~
raganwald
You need a new boss ;-)

